# DiscountedWheelWarehouse.com reliability?



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey all, 
Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with Discounted Wheel Warehouse. My main concern is their accuracy regarding custom drilling. Are they a credible company?
Thanks


----------

